# Is the 622 Ready for 1 April??



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

After reading about the issues from the latest software release on the 622, I am concerned if the 622 will be ready for the 1 April rollout of all the existing subscribers who want to trade in their 942? Wonder if they will be fixing the problems with the audio dropouts before the 1 April date. Kinda of makes me want to wait a little bit before I jump into the steamy water and get a 622 will problems.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

elbyj said:


> After reading about the issues from the latest software release on the 622, I am concerned if the 622 will be ready for the 1 April rollout of all the existing subscribers who want to trade in their 942? Wonder if they will be fixing the problems with the audio dropouts before the 1 April date. Kinda of makes me want to wait a little bit before I jump into the steamy water and get a 622 will problems.


I was thinking the same thing. Believe it or not, my 921 is and always has been reasonably stable, except for the early part of 2004. This will also be the end of the season for many of our favorite shows, and we'll have to make a conscious effort to clear the 921 of all we want to watch before the swap. The big question here is, how long does this rebate offer last? Does anyone know?


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

From my experiance I feel the 622 is more than ready. I just had my second one activated yesterday and both of mine work perfectly. It is now just as stable as my 522 and is light years ahead of my 921 (which has been moved to my shop/garage for recording car related shows etc.).

I did some creative wiring using the leftover second cable from the previous 921/522 locations now ocupied by 622s that has almost given me sort of a whole house media system (upgraded to DPP44s and using seperators so I only need one cable). What I did was hook the unused second cables to the RF outputs of the 622s and back feed them from one location to the other from the switch location and then "y"ed the RF signal to the RF connections on all of my TVs. Now I can bring up any tuner from both 622s on channels 60,62,64,66 from any TV in the house. I didn't really do this for viewing purposes (althou the PQ is actually great on my LCD and both Plasmas), but more to give me a way to set timers on both recievers from any location. I use the second UHF from the great room 622 (single mode) downstairs to program timers on the great room 622. This saves me from going upstairs to set timers and/or start shows on this system. and vice versa downstairs. I know this sounds lazy, but it is quite a way from our main living area to the larger media system in the great room and it is very handy to be able to program all the tuners in my house from one or more locations.

Sorry to ramble, thought some might find this interesting. 

In a nutshell I feel he 622 is definitely ready for prime time and for the record the newest software (355) solved any issues I had with these receivers (mainly the popping sound) and I am 100% happy with them. If only my old 921 worked even half as well as these 622s I would be estatic. 

BTW, I don't use any OTA stuff (can't pick up anything in my area anyway) so I can't speak for how they work in that regard.

Dave

VIP622x2
921
522
322x2


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

There will always be some receiver issues. The 622 is a new product that is going through the same growing pains that all new products face. Dish will eventually work it all out.

If you're squeamish and want a "perfect" system then you might want to wait a month or two until everything gets fixed. Of course you'd be without the extra MPeg4 channels so it all depends on how badly you want bright shiney new technology.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Keep in mind that the complainers post a lot more than the praisers on these types of forums. Many thousands of 622s have now been installed, and the number of complaint threads is really low in relation to that.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

rdopso said:


> Keep in mind that the complainers post a lot more than the praisers on these types of forums. Many thousands of 622s have now been installed, and the number of complaint threads is really low in relation to that.


 Not evryone who is a dish subscriber knows about this forum. Whatever is posted here about any product can not be used as a baramator of wheather a product is working or not working as stated by dish.(plus alot of folks just read these post and will never post)


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

From what I have read the 622 is the best DVR Dish has released.

The only problem is that they don't have many of them to sell or lease.


----------



## jrfuda (Jan 21, 2005)

My 622 is just as stable as my 522, which I had for 18 months. So it's defineately ready for prime time.

I think there are some bad units out there though, the people who actually post here, at AVS, satguys, etc. are the minority of owners when you consider the number of people who actually have 622s. Most 622 owners probably do not even know forums like this exist, and likely never will until they encounter a problem that drives them too look to the internet for an answer. JMHO


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I believe it's ready. I have been very happy with my 622, in fact the only time I've even watched my 942 has been when I had too many shows to record so I couldn't get them all on my 622. As far as I am concerned it is just as stable as my 942 is today.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

But really follow this forum and think it's great. But back to one of the questions that wasn't answered, does anyone know how long the rebate offer will last past 4-1 for a 921 trade in? My wife swears she's gonna shoot me with yet another change to our DISH system but hey, I always want the newest and hope that it will be the best...


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I think Dish has a lot of horsepower behind the successful introduction of the 622. First of all I am quite impressed at how quickly they rolled out the first software upgrades. It was pretty much invisible. In addition they have revamped their pricing and programming packages to encourage the switch. Add to that the Dish 1000 and you can start to see a plan that has been in the works for awhile and as far as I can see has been pretty well executed. They have also made a pretty major switch in their customer base to leased boxes similar to cable systems. Although I still have 2 508s that I own, I am quite happy with the lease fee on the 622 vs shelling out big bucks for it. At the same time, my old 6000 that I paid $150 for is now worth over $300 on ebay so the upgrade really costs me nothing in terms of out of pocket dollars. If I had a purchased 921, I would have a bit of angst about my lost dollars in the deal but you really can't dwell on that. The 622 is a great box with some of the best forward design features (possible outboard USB storage) and I would recommend being on the phone on April 1 and getting in line. I don't think you will regret it. 

..Doyle


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

I wouldn't hold your breath on the USB outputting to mass storage nor the 1394 outputs that may still be out there since it is hollywood's priority to keep them disabled and not E's.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I am glad I asked a timely question! Yes, based upon all the comments posted on this site, it is very evident there is a lack of consistency in identifying problems with any system. Some people say they have a problem, yet others with the same receiver says theirs is fine. I still believe there are just to many variables in trying to pin down all the problems to one device. Now if we all had the same receiver, same Dish, same cable, same distance for cable runs, same TV, and same surround sound system, we could probably come up with a common problem. 

Anyway, I am still going with the 622 on 1 Apr since I have been paying for the Platinum package for over a month and I want to get all the channels I have been paying the bucks for!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would absolutely read forums like this thoroughly to get the latest info and be prepared for possible problems... However, take things read in forums with a grain of salt.

Think of it as if you were in a hospital emergency room or doctor's office waiting room... Most people there are there because they have a problem. Few people go to a doctor to tell him how good they feel! So expect to hear more negatives than positives... and even if every single case is true and not exaggerated, your mileage may vary.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

Brand new receiver, problems are to be expected... 

I'd think if dish's plan is to get (a lot of) people to switch over to a 622 (which looks like this may be the case, look at the website it's all over) then I feel pretty comfortable, they must be planning to keep a large inventory (for new UG custs and rma swaps) and with regards to people who don't understand this forum (or know about it) or of bugs in general... they will call dish to complain about the issue (bugs we all know about) this will cause dish to work on fixing them sooner. (just think 1000's of average joes calling up daily saying, the lips don't match the sound that will escalate the bug fixes)...

In the beginning there were few of us who had these boxes and when you called dish and most techs didn't know much about it, each time i call more techs know about specific issues and i'm sure the engineers know more people are aware of these bugs and are beginning to feel the pressures to get them fixed.

If you're worried about missing your tv shows, wait a month, if you're willing to put up with a few bugs (really, some are annoying, but nothings been a showstopper for me yet ie no random reboots) and i've not missed any shows i watch (i can put up with the audio sync, at least i'm now catching all my conan o'briens).

I wish everyone would get a 622, in theory it'll get better for all of us, more people to find more bugs, and make sure you report these to dish and not just (complain) here. My goal with dish is to fill up my (quota of) customer notes on their servers!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

my 1 month old 622 works perfectly.no problems at all.


----------



## port3f8 (Feb 10, 2006)

Same here. My 622 has been very reliable. Had it for about 3 weeks now. Only re-booted itself a couple of times in the first week. Now just sits there and works.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Rodsman said:


> But really follow this forum and think it's great. But back to one of the questions that wasn't answered, does anyone know how long the rebate offer will last past 4-1 for a 921 trade in? My wife swears she's gonna shoot me with yet another change to our DISH system but hey, I always want the newest and hope that it will be the best...


nothing has been stated, that is why no one knows 

But there is some fine print in the new user agreement which states it's offer is good until 4/31, so I wouldn't be overly surprised if the rebate isn't much longer than that. I would hope it's 2 to 3 months though, but since it doesn't seem to have been announced yet, no idea.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 10, 2006)

elbyj said:


> Kinda of makes me want to wait a little bit before I jump into the steamy water and get a 622 ...


I don't think you should order a 622 until mine is ordered, installed and tested. I will let you know when it is okay


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

It is ready, yes there will be some tweaks along the way, but it is a great unit, and you wont regret it.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Guess we are going to have a race dialing that special toll-free number to DISH on 1 Apr at 8AM! I am trying to think of the reason a 622 will be coming in the mail to my wife, but I am sure I will think of a good excuse as to why DISH is sending us an upgraded receiver. Since both the 945 and the 622 are apparently very similar in operation, it won't be a challenge to her in learning the new remotes. As we say, the change over should be "seamless" to her.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

elbyj;

What special toll free phone # to Dish are you talking about?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Don't tell him !!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Actually Mark Lamutt has posted a notice from dish on the rebate. There is a special number just for 921 / 942 owners and only owners of those receivers to call and order the 622 . the number is 1 - 800 333-3474 . Dish will supposedly have special cs reps to take the orders and answer questions on the upgrade.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, Redster!


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

All users will get an MPEG4 receiver for free (no commitment) within six months when Dish is rumored to be shutting off all MPEG2...

Satellite transponders are extremely expensive, upgrading everybody to MPEG4 is cheap.


----------

